# Little Rock, AR/Casey/F/Young/Deaf



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

4500 S. Kramer St.
Little Rock, AR 72204
Phone: 501- 376-3067 
Fax #: 501-374-1310


**** She is probably deaf. She is very good with children & other pets ***** 
If you are interested,please do not hesitate!

Bring the animal name/number to help in finding your new best friend.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

poor girl


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

She looks scared, poor thing


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10496240


> Originally Posted By: mamagoose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

It says she is "probably deaf"- do they know for sure??


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If they knew for sure they would not be qualifying the statement.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

She was listed here last month - Can anyone check with the shelter and make sure she is still there?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 13, 2001)

All my young dogs "appear" deaf....But on a serious note, I teach all my dogs hands signals when I do my training, I hardly ever use my voice at first. So anyone who is interested in this gal please know that a deaf dog is not a big deal to train... ( am an Educational Interpreter for The Deaf .....so I do know about working in the deaf world...I do it every day with children and my own son is deaf....)


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Melody thats awesome- I am in my third year of ASL, and my mom is an interpreter for the Deaf as well who works in the school districts!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If you want to check on her, google little rock animal services and see.


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

All three of my dogs have 'selective hearing'....I have no control over it-they turn it on, they turn it off..... I bet this dog would do just fine in a home. She sure looks like a sweetie


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

BUMP!!


----------



## mmiller (Mar 13, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DanniMelody thats awesome- I am in my third year of ASL, and my mom is an interpreter for the Deaf as well who works in the school districts!


I have found the hand signals come in handy with my ole deaf gal...she watches me for hand signals all the time. Studying ASL huh....you gonna follow in moms foot prints...
You know training dogs for the deaf is in huge demand. As well and training dogs just like this gal...Deafness is only a handicapp if you let it be.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomAll three of my dogs have 'selective hearing'....I have no control over it-they turn it on, they turn it off..... I bet this dog would do just fine in a home. She sure looks like a sweetie


LOL - I can relate!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes! Mya has selective hearing as well!! And she does just fine in a home setting...lol.....


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Bump.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

STILL LISTED!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bump!


----------

